# Sticky  About to post for help?



## Innes

I was just going to point out a few things that are helpful for us to help diagnose fish diseases, if followed you may have faster and more accurate responses from the piranha-fury members.

*Pics - these are worth 1000 words!, and they will be put into a directory of fish diseases, to help people self-diagnose in the future.

*Water conditions - PH, Nitrates, Nitrites, Ammonia, Hardness.

*descriptions - be as detailed as possible, how long it has been like that, how big, where, how is it behaving, what is in the tank with it, and as much as you can think of - their is no such thing as too much information.

*changes within the tank - new tank mates, anything else new?

*recent history - any other illness/problems in the tank?

*age - of the fish and the fish tank

*how long have you had the fish?, is it a new fish?


----------



## freaky reek

my p's seem to have bubbles all over there skin can anyone help me with this problem freaky reeky,,,,,,,I NEED HELP BEFORE THEY DIE

:veryangry: :veryangry: :veryangry:


----------



## Innes

freaky reek said:


> my p's seem to have bubbles all over there skin can anyone help me with this problem freaky reeky,,,,,,,I NEED HELP BEFORE THEY DIE
> 
> :veryangry: :veryangry: :veryangry:


you really should have made up your own post, and not ruined mine!







:veryangry:









But since you ask I bet they have just been over an airstone, or infront of a powerhead for a while, or you just filled your tank and you havn't cycled it and you added the fish straight away.
for the first 2 options you don't have to do anything, if it is the 3rd, you need to cycle your tank, and get the water in a good enough state for piranhas.
but if you had actially read my post (you know the one you just replyed to) you would have noticed that the more info the better.

oh, and welcome to the site


----------



## pcrose

I agree and even if you can't get a pic be descriptive as possible.


----------



## Parsa

Innes said:


> I was just going to point out a few things that are helpful for us to help diagnose fish diseases, if followed you may have faster and more accurate responses from the piranha-fury members.
> 
> *Pics - these are worth 1000 words!, and they will be put into a directory of fish diseases, to help people self-diagnose in the future.
> 
> *Water conditions - PH, Nitrates, Nitrites, Ammonia, Hardness.
> 
> *descriptions - be as detailed as possible, how long it has been like that, how big, where, how is it behaving, what is in the tank with it, and as much as you can think of - their is no such thing as too much information.
> 
> *changes within the tank - new tank mates, anything else new?
> 
> *recent history - any other illness/problems in the tank?
> 
> *age - of the fish and the fish tank
> 
> *how long have you had the fish?, is it a new fish?


how do you post your own question? one of my piranhas back tail is vanishing.


----------

